# pkg discrepancy



## rusty (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm running FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE with OwnCloud in a jail. Today I upgraded pkg to the latest version (1.3.5.1) and then decided to see if there were any packages to upgrade in the jail. For some reason emulators/i386-wine-devel is now wanting to be installed as a new package  

Is there an ignore flag I can set on unwanted ports?


----------



## kpa (Aug 7, 2014)

Post the output of `pkg check -d`.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 7, 2014)

If you upgraded from pkg 1.2.x make sure you also run `pkg update -f` to force  an update of the remote catalog.


----------



## rusty (Aug 7, 2014)

kpa said:
			
		

> Post the output of `pkg check -d`.



No output at all from the above using `# pkg -j 1 check -d`
The only packages to be updated are devel/t1lib, security/ca_root_nss, security/libgcrypt, textproc/libxslt and then all the php related packages.
I also ran `# pkg -j 1 update -f` but am still seeing emulators/i386-wine-devel wanting to be installed.

I thinking that perhaps I'll create a duplicate OwnCloud jail and see if the same happens upon trying to install www/owncloud.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 7, 2014)

What else is installed? Can you post the output of `pkg version -vR`?


----------



## Juanitou (Aug 7, 2014)

Same issue here. WINE is coming from nowhere. I have only installed packages for the MATE desktop, Firefox and mplayer.


----------



## jrm@ (Aug 7, 2014)

Baptiste Daroussin said, 





> I'll update tomorrow the main pkg


 to fix the issue.


----------



## kpa (Aug 7, 2014)

Confirmed using a clean jail and installing www/firefox from the official packages for FreeBSD 10 amd64. It's not required by anything though so you can delete the package safely.


----------



## rusty (Aug 7, 2014)

jrm said:
			
		

> Baptiste Daroussin said,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sweet, thanks for posting this, thanks to SirDice and kpa for your help as well.


----------



## frijsdijk (Aug 9, 2014)

Is there no way to work around this?


----------



## frijsdijk (Aug 9, 2014)

frijsdijk said:
			
		

> Is there no way to work around this?



I also noticed that devel/oniguruma4 seems to be installed with every package I upgrade as well.


----------

